# Rear view mirror - small green light?



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

What is the small green light for under my rear view mirror? I have a dipping version - is it to do with that please?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Vista58 said:


> What is the small green light for under my rear view mirror? I have a dipping version - is it to do with that please?


Typically means your auto-dimming feature is "on".


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would expect there to a button close by which allows you to turn off the dimming function but it will be reset again next time you start up.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, there's a question. I've always turned that off during the day. Is there any other reason one might turn it off? As in, why is there a button at all if it seems to have no affect during the day and, when you turn it off, it resets the next startup automatically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> I would expect there to a button close by which allows you to turn off the dimming function but it will be reset again next time you start up.


The button is pretty much the wee green light. Just push up to switch on/off.

I leave it on all the time.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Yeah, there's a question. I've always turned that off during the day. Is there any other reason one might turn it off? As in, why is there a button at all if it seems to have no affect during the day and, when you turn it off, it resets the next startup automatically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no point turning it off during the day, as it wouldn't change anything. The only reason why you would want to turn it off is if you don't want the mirrors to dim at night... I never felt the need to turn it off on my MK2.


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Auto dimming - got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

And if you hold the button for a number of seconds you can turn off / on the compass heading in your mirror (at least for US models)


----------

